# Tapping Head



## Bill Gruby (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a Tapmatic 30X but I was thinking --- How would you guys like to see one built from scratch?  Your thoughts please.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Andre (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd love to see one built! One for the mill would be a real good project, it can't run in reverse...


----------



## chuckorlando (Nov 13, 2014)

How would a child like a chocolate bar? ahahaha

Not much I don enjoy seeing made. Things that have moving parts are even more interesting.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 13, 2014)

Of corse we would like to see one built. 
 I will even volunteer to test it out for you when it is done.:lmao:


----------



## tweinke (Nov 13, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> Of corse we would like to see one built.
> I will even volunteer to test it out for you when it is done.:lmao:





And I will volunteer to store it.....................:rubbinghands:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Nov 13, 2014)

Go for it Bill!  You do a build on one and I'll add it to the list of stuff I need to make.  :biggrin:

-Ron


----------



## darkzero (Nov 13, 2014)

I have a Tapmatic 30TC/DC & I love it but yeah if you built a tapping head from scratch I would definitely be interested!


----------



## dave2176 (Nov 13, 2014)

Yes please.:thumbsup:
Dave


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Nov 13, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> I have a Tapmatic 30X but I was thinking --- How would you guys like to see one built from scratch?  Your thoughts please.
> 
> "Billy G"



THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!!!


BTW another thing that would be awesome would be a speed multiplier for small end mills!!


----------



## Mark_f (Nov 13, 2014)

I'd like to see it too even though I don't know exactly what it looks like. I probably have seen one , just knew it as something else. Its a tool, of course we want to see it made.


Mark


----------



## Bill Gruby (Nov 14, 2014)

OK then, it looks like a go. The one I have in mind was featured in Home Shop Machinist Vol. 20  #2  March/April 2001. There will be a few modifications to make it run smoother. I will post the build in the Members Projects Section.

 "Billy G"


----------



## savarin (Nov 14, 2014)

Awesome Bill.
I'm willing to test it out to see if it works upside down in our neck of the woods.


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 14, 2014)

I'll be watching that for sure, Bill. It will be a good project to launch the new shop next year.


----------



## Jericho (Nov 16, 2014)

Sounds like a great project and lots of interest.
 For me, I would like to find out how to overhaul or troubleshoot the one I bought off eBay. It has some periodic malfunction on reversing and I am skeptical about opening it up and seeing what lies within. Looks like a factory rebuild is about half the cost of a new one and that's not in my budget.
Any clues as to that would be appreciated. PM me if you have any instructions for a tear down, operator manual ,etc on an SPD70 .
Thanks,
jasper


----------

